# Not quite clear on the 921 and Superdish thing yet....



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm currently setup with a Dish500 with two cable feeds to a DishPro 34 3x4 switch. From the switch I run two cable feeds to my 721. 

With Superdish, will I need to run 3 (1 additional) from the dish to the switch? Then keep the same two from the switch to the 921 in the future? Will my DP34 switch still be compatible? How does this whole conversion work?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, you will need the 3rd cable run from the dish to the switch, but that will most likely be included in the installation of the dish. Then the 2 lines from the switch to the 921, correct. The DP34 switch is compatible - it's a DishPro switch. You should be in good shape.


----------



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

Somehow I knew that when I performed my initial installation, I would need that third cable run. Easier said than done in my house as I ran the 2 satellite cables from the roof, under the home, through 3 earthquake pillars (I'm in CA), out a garage, around a built in cabinet, through 2 walls and into a central switching room (that includes telco, cable, power, and gas).

So needless to say, I was hoping that I wouldn't have to go back and redo this! Just another series of holes!

Anyway to diplex two onto one cable?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's no way to diplex the lines together today. Next year, you'll be able to diplex 2 lines together on the output side of the DP44 switch, but even that wouldn't help your situation.


----------



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

When the Dish Pro Plus setup comes out, couldn't mattmcg wire the switch near the dish, and then use the two cables with the two-tuner adaptor that dish-pro plus supports? Granted this doesn't help with future upgrades, but in the short term it fixes the major problem of having to run a new cable through a difficult path.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, he could certainly do that, but it will be an expensive switch to have installed outside in the elements.


----------

